# Chitty Chitty Bang Bang car flying



## shakenblaken (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone figured out how to make the car fly in the musical, just wondering


----------



## venuetech (Aug 30, 2012)

$ $ 
---


----------



## chausman (Aug 30, 2012)

Christian Youth Theater Richmond has one available for rent.



Photo Gallery, Pictures | CYT Richmond
How To: Building the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang Car | CYT Blog
RENTALS | CYT Richmond


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 1, 2012)

Same as anything that flies:you hire a flying company and let them go to work. Here's the list. 

Flying Effects for Stage, Theatre, Church, Concerts, Cirque Style Artists | Flying Performers, Theatrical Flying, Illusions | Hall Associates Flying Effects
Welcome
ZFX Flying Effects - Theatrical Flying Effects and Flying Automation
D2 Flying Effects - Welcome!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 6, 2012)

There are only two options that you should ever consider when Human flight is involved: 
1) Hire a professional flight company. 
2) Never actually leave the ground.


----------

